# What should male rat testicals look like? im worried



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont know what his junk is supposed to look like and i think it lookes normal but at the bottom of his scrotum there is a bald spot and they are red, pictures would help, he is a white rat with a brown hood like in my picture, thank you


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I wouldn't call them "junk". They create our rattie sweeties  OK, call me old fashioned.....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Testes can run very warm, and changed from a nice pink to a very red pink. Some rats have a furry covering with only the ends showing, others hang out the whole way


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah his ends are showing but they dropped recently because he is young , and i know rats testicals happen to be very big, and it looks like they are kinda getting in the way of things for him :-\ but i guess thats just normal, and what did you mean by warm? because erlier they were light pink and now they are dark pink,  mayve im just seeing things, but the last time i had a rat was when i was 5-6 and it was a female so i am sortof new to males, i just got scared and thought sopmething was wrong, would it help if i post a picture of them tomorrow?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bowtherat said:


> Yeah his ends are showing but they dropped recently because he is young , and i know rats testicals happen to be very big, and it looks like they are kinda getting in the way of things for him :-\ but i guess thats just normal, and what did you mean by warm? because erlier they were light pink and now they are dark pink,  mayve im just seeing things, but the last time i had a rat was when i was 5-6 and it was a female so i am sortof new to males, i just got scared and thought sopmething was wrong, would it help if i post a picture of them tomorrow?


Feel his goolies and they will feel hot. Blood flow rushing to any area makes it hopper.  Get used to goolies, unless you end up having your boy neutered 

Goliath had some set of goolies at 4 weeks of age, he used to use them to sit on LOLOL


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah well in this picture you cant see them very well but here he is


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like normal rat testicles to me. Nothing to worry about LOL

Rat balls are something else, they are daunting things to non rat owners xD


----------



## Ratmandoo (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm having the same issue.

I have a boy who has quite big balls which are usually mostly furry.
He's 13-14 weeks old.

Last night I introduced two new baby boys one about 4 weeks I'm guessing and one about 5 weeks old. The 5 week old has some pink pertruding balls and is very dominant.

My 13 week old has been holding his own in some little scraps when I've socialised them but this morning his balls are sticking right out more so than normal and they are more hairless and he's being quite timid.

Is this a medical problem or a macho thing to show the new guys he's the king of the castle!?

I'm really worried... Can someone please reply.


Thanks and I hope your Rat man is feeling better!

Let me know what happened with him.

x x x


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

They vary in size with temperature (and yes when they get bigger the hair is more spaced out).


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah its been a long time since i posted anything on this thread but i have 3 little ratties including bow, and once i got my second one i realized that starnge scrotums are normal now,


----------

